# MCAT 2011- How'd it go for you?



## Junai_Dahma (Jul 18, 2011)

Personally, it was better than I thought it would be!


----------



## raza77 (Oct 16, 2010)

the result is available online on uhs website


----------



## imahsan (Sep 13, 2011)

it was just fine ..
I didn't got much outstanding marks in my Fsc .. got 854 but still have hopes ..

I will really appericiate if any of you could help me by listing up some good private medical colleges here .. this will be great help if someone could put an approximated comparision too for quality of education VS Fees ..

Will be looking for response ..
Thanks alot!


----------



## imahsan (Sep 13, 2011)

raza77 said:


> the result is available online on uhs website


I am only able to see "Answer Keys" for now on Uhs website .. not individual results have been announced yet, seem so .. Please correct me if i am wrong. thanks


----------



## raza77 (Oct 16, 2010)

imahsan said:


> I am only able to see "Answer Keys" for now on Uhs website .. not individual results have been announced yet, seem so .. Please correct me if i am wrong. thanks


You are right
all you have to do is compare the answers with your carbon copy and calculate your score


----------



## imahsan (Sep 13, 2011)

raza77 said:


> You are right
> all you have to do is compare the answers with your carbon copy and calculate your score


Thanks Raza ..


----------



## zain tariq (Sep 13, 2011)

plz if any remembers any random questions,post them for the benefit of others....also give us tips from what u have learnt after giving today's Mcat...like how should 1 prepare for MCAT..
thanksss


----------



## AN10user (May 27, 2011)

so what score did u people get?


----------



## raza77 (Oct 16, 2010)

825
anyone else willing to share?


----------



## Hadia (Sep 18, 2008)

My cousin got 851


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

837


----------



## asohail (Aug 4, 2011)

What's the cut-off do you think this year for self-finance foreign students seeking government school admission?


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

944


----------



## doctor dreamz (Sep 17, 2011)

849


----------

